# info on



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Onion plant, i just got some and when i try and look for it on google i get actual onion plants,


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

I suppose you've got an Aponogeton spec.
A group of plants that holds a quite wide range of ecological preferences, but most of them share a need of a periodical rest out of the tank.

Try describe it or try to come up with a name, and I will seek out what info you may need to keep it going.

BTW congrats. Aponogetons are quite fascinating plants to keep.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

By the name 'onion plant' we usually call the *'Crinum Thaianum'*.It is a good and easy plant (only requires good lighting) and the length of it's leafs can exceed the 2 meters!!!Here is a link from Tropica....









Crinum Thaianum


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

thanks guys, thats all the info I needed


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

so onion plants get even larger then jungle vals,

DAMN thats big,


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

micus said:


> so onion plants get even larger then jungle vals,
> 
> DAMN thats big,


Yup!
It has a quite massive appearance, but it doesn't sprout as much as the Val's.
So it is not likely to crowd your tank.


----------

